# How often do you feed your T's?



## wndurham (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello fellow T addicts!   How often do you feed your T's?  I have an adult G. rosea, sub adult N. coloratovillosus, and sub adult P. murinus that I feed once a week.  I also have a juvenile L. parahybana and juvenile A. metallica that I have been feeding twice a week.  The adults get large crickets or super worms and the juveniles get small crickets and small super worms?  Am I feeding them too much/not enough?  None of them are over weight but when I read the various care sheets floating around the internet I have read everything from feed them 5-7 crickets a week to feeding one cricket once a month?????  So I offer the question, how often do you feed your T's?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jun 12, 2015)

It depends on a lot of factors like what species it is, how big it is, the size of the prey, the temperature you keep them at and probably other factors that don't come to mind right now.

Bottom line, don't worry about it too much since it's not that important. They'll only grow slower or faster depending on what you give them. Just make sure their abdomen doesn't get too big once juvie and adults or they'll have a bigger risk of injuring themselves.

If the abdomen isn't too small or too big, you're feeding her fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jun 12, 2015)

For slings one or twice a week. Adults, usually once every week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2015)

wndurham said:


> Hello fellow T addicts!   How often do you feed your T's?  I have an adult G. rosea, sub adult N. coloratovillosus, and sub adult P. murinus that I feed once a week.  I also have a juvenile L. parahybana and juvenile A. metallica that I have been feeding twice a week.  The adults get large crickets or super worms and the juveniles get small crickets and small super worms?  Am I feeding them too much/not enough?  None of them are over weight but when I read the various care sheets floating around the internet I have read everything from feed them 5-7 crickets a week to feeding one cricket once a month?????  So I offer the question, how often do you feed your T's?


Don't rely on care-sheets for info, they are all over the place.

Your feeding schedules are basically fine.   I'd feed the rosea a little less, like every 2 weeks, the coloratovillsus  could use a couple crickets at a time, they're pretty voracious...I feed mine one at a time, but I also feed it 2-3 times a week when crickets are on the menu.   Superworms are a big meal, and plenty for the week.

I feed all my slings and juvies (with a few exceptions) every 3-4 days, but like mentioned, prey size has a direct effect on frequency of feeding.


----------



## Neoza (Jun 12, 2015)

I feed my slings once a week 2-3 crickets. I do this because slings are very vulnerable. But dont let them get to fat. When they have a good size i reduce to 1-2 crickets in 1 week.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 12, 2015)

Slings get as much as they can eat while it's uncontrollably warm here (no A/C). Sometimes daily feeding post molt. Adults only get enough to keep them full but not fat, which might mean one or two large roaches a week to a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't feed any of mine more than one prey item at a time. Size of prey is dependent on a combination of lifestage, molt phase, size of abdomen, appetite history, etc. Frequency is varied, too.  Small slings get fed 2 to 3 times a week.  Juveniles every 7 to 21 days.  Adults every 2 weeks to every 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 12, 2015)

Neoza said:


> I feed my slings once a week 2-3 crickets. I do this because slings are very vulnerable. But dont let them get to fat. When they have a good size i reduce to 1-2 crickets in 1 week.


Hold on, slings are vulnerable, but you drop in multiple crickets at a time....sounds like a contradiction kinda.    I just don't see why there would ever be a need to feed a sling multiple crickets at a time....an adult, yes, but not a sling.   Why not just spread those crickets out over the week?  Heck, when they are slings, one small cricket is actually a pretty good meal.


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 12, 2015)

I go abdomen size a lot I don't like skinny t or a overly fat t I'm not  really sure how often I feed to many to keep up with lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 13, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> I go abdomen size a lot I don't like skinny t or a overly fat t I'm not  really sure how often I feed to many to keep up with lol


I do the same thing, abdomen size is my gauge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roosterbomb (Jun 13, 2015)

I feed my Ts whenever I get the notion. That being said I keep track of how often I feed each one and watch their weight. You will know if your not feeding enough. My a seemani will start wandering if I let it get too hungry.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 13, 2015)

Since my tarantulas are still small, twice a week, but I am slowly transitioning to once every other week.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't have a feeding day with any of my animals, if they look hungry, I give them food. If their abdomens are really large, I wait until it slims down a bit.


----------



## Sana (Jun 13, 2015)

We feed our slings and juvies twice a week and sub adults and adults once a week.  We actually keep a schedule and do feeding and maintenance on Mondays and Thursdays.  We had to make it a part of our schedule though since we have a bigger collection now and it takes us about an hour to get everyone cared for.  That and my S.O. and I like to care for our collection together so we keep a schedule to make sure we are both free.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 14, 2015)

I've gotten where I feed only on week-ends (slings included) but that doesn't mean every T gets fed, just that the only feedings I offer are on weekends*.  I have found the hiders/burrowers will come out and let me know they are hungry. (G pulchripes will hang on glass side to ask for food).  G rosea certainly won't eat that often. 

*The only exception to this is my A diversipes sling, who still hasn't eaten post-moult -- removed 2 uneaten pinhead crix and offered 2 tiny pinhead roaches today -- she gets offered food more often than the others due to her many months of fasting. Maybe she'll eat one overnight (fingers crossed).  Not sure why she is still alive, frankly.  And yes, I have tried prekilled foods incl. mini be-headed mealworms, cricket legs, etc.  She is so tiny. :-(


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 14, 2015)

I feed them about once every week - wk 1/2 or when there water gets low.


----------



## Neoza (Jun 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Hold on, slings are vulnerable, but you drop in multiple crickets at a time....sounds like a contradiction kinda.    I just don't see why there would ever be a need to feed a sling multiple crickets at a time....an adult, yes, but not a sling.   Why not just spread those crickets out over the week?  Heck, when they are slings, one small cricket is actually a pretty good meal.


 It are really small crikets, so small that 3=1 cricket sized as the abdomen. I feed them 1, when he catch it i feed him the next, when he gets that i feed him the last one, untill he has 3 little crickets in his mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2015)

Slings once a week, everyone else once or twice a month depening on size and hunger. I don't like overfed T's for the most part, so my adults and juvies usually receive plenty but not excessive feeding.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Slings once a week, everyone else once or twice a month depening on size and hunger. I don't like overfed T's for the most part, so my adults and juvies usually receive plenty but not excessive feeding.


I keep mine on a similar schedule, but I just don´t have the heart not to overfeed my GBB and my P .sp Platyomma. I know Ts can´t possible have any feelings, but both of them acts overjoyed every time I give them something. I rotate the feeding schedule with three feedings with crickets then one with mealworms/superworms. However these two species do get an extra mealworm in between as a snack


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2015)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I keep mine on a similar schedule, but I just don´t have the heart not to overfeed my GBB and my P .sp Platyomma. I know Ts can´t possible have any feelings, but both of them acts overjoyed every time I give them something. I rotate the feeding schedule with three feedings with crickets then one with mealworms/superworms. However these two species do get an extra mealworm in between as a snack


I do the same occasionally, but after I've seen my Brachys getting somewhat obese and even looking like that after them molting...I slowed down on feeding and changed superworms to mealworms, crickets and the Shelfordella roaches that ALL of my T's are crazy for. Seeing a GBB race through its enclosure after a Chocolate Roach is something that you won't soon forget! It usually involves the roach juuuust about to get out of the cage and the GBB violently snatching it at the rim, hehe.


----------

